

$45,000 algorithmic contest - m3g4ne
http://tunedit.org/challenge/material-classification

======
dodo53
Sounds like something to build as part of your tricorder and get paid twice
:oP
[http://www.reghardware.com/2011/05/12/x_prize_foundation_tri...](http://www.reghardware.com/2011/05/12/x_prize_foundation_tricorder/)

Also, that doesn't sound like a lot of money to transfer intellectual property
rights for that. I guess they have patents on the hardware side so the
algorithm is not easily monetisable by itself.

~~~
ericb
If you view this as a freelance project instead, it is a fixed price $45,000
project where you only get paid if you 1-beat the best result of a team of
professionals who have been doing this, 2-are the first to do so, and
3-achieve something that may or may not be possible.

~~~
bimbly
The 2nd chapter in Head First Java has a competition for an Aero chair between
a procedural programmer and an OO programmer. The narrative describes how the
OO programmer dominates the procedural programmer throughout the competition.
So, who won the chair? Well, according to the book it was the 3rd programmer
neither knew was offered the contract.

Seriously, I guess this would be fun if you and a few buddies were bored and
in school. Otherwise, no thanks.

------
VladRussian
they want 95% classification done using 16KHz sampling of "passive
electromagnetic emission" (i.e. basically noise).

Good luck classifying between me and Pavarotti only by listening to our breath
over the phone.

~~~
premchai21
For reference, the wavelength of an 8 KiHz electromagnetic wave (the Nyquist
frequency at their sampling rate) is over 36 km. (Edit: at the speed of light
in vacuum, that is.)

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding something, but this would seem to limit the
spatial resolution that could be achieved by sampling a single stream of
passive voltages at that rate, and I would expect differences between
materials to mostly be on the microscale. But they don't say what other
constraints might be in effect or what the materials or environment are,
either, so…

------
aaronblohowiak
45,000 $CAD, not $USD

~~~
blored
ergo $46,000 USD

~~~
jethroalias97
before tax.

